# Please help w/installing skin!



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi All,

I just got my skin from decalgirl and I'm not sure how best to put it on.  Can anyone walk me through it?  I want to get it right the first time 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just worked from left to right, one piece at a time. It is not as hard as it looks. Just take your time, maybe sit at a table with good lighting. 
If you make a mistake you can pull it up and reposition it. I turned my Kindle off and used a little roller tool I have, to go them once I had them correctly positioned.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, Octochick, I'll try it that way!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of my skins. They were shipped yesterday.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

The front pieces went on no problem, but I'm having trouble w/the back and I think I stretched it a bit by mistake.  Grrrrrrrrrrrr, what can I do to rectify, other than buying a whole new one


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> The front pieces went on no problem, but I'm having trouble w/the back and I think I stretched it a bit by mistake. Grrrrrrrrrrrr, what can I do to rectify, other than buying a whole new one


*I'd either write or call customer service...they're great with their replies.*


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks, I did send an email, but since it's after 8 on Friday night I'm not expecting anyone to reply until Monday.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Thanks, I did send an email, but since it's after 8 on Friday night I'm not expecting anyone to reply until Monday.


*I got an "after hours" reply the other day so you may not have to wait that long...hopefully *


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

That would be great, I hope so too!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry that happened. I am really not sure if you can fix that, maybe by putting it in water but I would not try that till you hear back from 
the company. It would probably ruin the adhesive. I will say, that if it is just the back and your using a case, your not going to see it that much anyway and I would not pay to replace the whole thing. I would just wait till I wanted a new look and then buy new skins. 

Don't stress it!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby, I also had trouble with the back...but another member posted that if you should stretch it a little just leave it alone for an hour or so and it will go back to its original shape. Good luck


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruby said:


> The front pieces went on no problem, but I'm having trouble w/the back and I think I stretched it a bit by mistake. Grrrrrrrrrrrr, what can I do to rectify, other than buying a whole new one


I have read that if you take the stretched piece off, lay it flat and wait for a few hours (maybe overnight?) it should shrink back into shape. Don't know if anyone has tried it though. Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh so you buy a skin,then put it on and hope you get it on right? LOL  

Hmmmm maybe not for me. Can you remove it at some point to add another or not want one any longer??


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

grammy said:


> Oh so you buy a skin,then put it on and hope you get it on right? LOL
> 
> Hmmmm maybe not for me. Can you remove it at some point to add another or not want one any longer??


Here's the Decal Girl site which has Amazon Kindle skins. http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm

My understanding is that you can take the skin off, put on other ones. It's a way to give your Kindle a bit of a flair. You can change the skins to suit your mood.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ruby, I also had trouble with the back...but another member posted that if you should stretch it a little just leave it alone for an hour or so and it will go back to its original shape. Good luck


Kindled Spirit, did that work for you?

Betsy


----------



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

I have gone to decal girl...

I am confussed. Are there kindle decals tho


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

grammy said:


> I have gone to decal girl...
> 
> I am confussed. Are there kindle decals tho


Yes, there are, but it appears that they are updating their website so you can't see the Kindle skins right now. Bookmark the site, Grammy and keep checking back. They have a nice assortment of skins for the Kindle. Plus if you call to order, they are super-nice on the phone.

L


----------



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here's the Decal Girl site which has Amazon Kindle skins. http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm
> 
> My understanding is that you can take the skin off, put on other ones. It's a way to give your Kindle a bit of a flair. You can change the skins to suit your mood.
> 
> L


 Thanks but I dont see that there are actual Kindle Covers yet??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

grammy said:


> I have gone to decal girl...
> 
> I am confussed. Are there kindle decals tho


Decal Girl is updating the Kindle Skins section of their website. For browsing purposes, you can also go to iStyles.com which carries the Decalgirl skins. (I actually bought mine through iStyles as I didn't know they were available direct from Decalgirl.) I recommend Decalgirl for buying them, they are good to Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

grammy said:


> Thanks but I dont see that there are actual Kindle Covers yet??


*They're not covers, it's a vinyl adhesive decal of sorts that you put onto the Kindle. There are many styles...the last time before they started updating was 82 to choose from. They adhere very well and they don't lift at the edges but they also do come off without causing any harm to the Kindle or whatever gadget that you're sticking it to. I had one for my old phone and even with the constant placement in my jean pocket...it still looks brand new. Of course, it's all optional...it does add a nice splash of color if you want though.*


----------



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks all!

I will keep checking back,have the site bookmarked for Kindle Skins!!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kindled Spirit, did that work for you?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy...Fortunately I kept my cool ( even tho it wasn't easy )  So I didn't stretch mine. I just kept trying till I got it right.


----------



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG how do you chose?? There are sooooo many!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

grammy said:


> OMG how do you chose?? There are sooooo many!!!


*LOL grammy...you can narrow it down by color theme too so that it's not so overwhelming. I find myself constantly gravitating to certain colors.*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I put together a little photo-essay of "skinning" Sir William. It is in the photo gallery. Click here to go to it.

The finished product, complete with screensaver:


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie, Sir William looks great!! Very classy indeed


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

DecalGirl (affiliate link) is still not up. Looks like they are updating their Kindle skins selection.

Last I checked, they had over 80 designs to choose from. It will be fun to see whether new ones are being added during this downtime...?!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Last I checked, they had over 80 designs to choose from. It will be fun to see whether new ones are being added during this downtime...?!


I hope they add some more artsy stuff. My iPod Touch skin is *Starry Night* by _Van Gogh_.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> DecalGirl (affiliate link) is still not up. Looks like they are updating their Kindle skins selection.
> 
> Last I checked, they had over 80 designs to choose from. It will be fun to see whether new ones are being added during this downtime...?!


Great...  I had finally made up my mind about getting Whimsey... If they have added new ones then I have to start the decision process all over again!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can get more than one skin, you know.    Sort of different outfits for different occasions!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can get more than one skin, you know.  Sort of different outfits for different occasions!
> 
> Betsy


Lots of addicts on this board.

Betsy is a pusher. 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Lots of addicts on this board.
> 
> Betsy is a pusher.
> 
> Ann


I prefer to think of it as "Enabler". 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I prefer to think of it as "Enabler".
> 
> Betsy


I'm not sure that's better. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I'm not sure that's better. . . . .


I'm just looking for company in my own addictions, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can get more than one skin, you know.  Sort of different outfits for different occasions!
> 
> Betsy


Except, how would you store the one you took off? I see it as sort of a one-shot thing...use it for 6 months and then when you are ready for a new look, get a new one. But maybe people switch them all the time. This is the first time I've ever "skinned" anything so it is new to me.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your advice on how to fix this!  I did leave it alone for a while and that really didn't help. So I decided to put it in the freezer for about 45 mins and it shrunk enough so I was able to install it w/out too much difficulty.  And after I calmed down I realized that at least it was the back and not that big a deal, nobody would really see it anyway


----------

